# Kem chống nắng vật lý là gì ? So sánh kem chống nắng vật lý và hoá học loại nào tốt cho da hơn



## thuhoai (6/6/18)

*Nếu bạn đang còn phân vân chưa hiểu về dòng kem chống nắng vật lý hay hoá học, thì bài viết dưới đây chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp thắc mắc trên.*

Nếu như bạn thực sự không phân biệt được đâu là loại kem chống nắng vật lý và đâu là loại kem chống nắng háo học trên thị trường hiện nay, điều đó thật là dễ hiểu, vì trên thị trường hiện nay, các loại kem chống nắng rất đa dạng về mẫu mã và chủng loại, thậm chí có những chị em mất cả tiếng đồng hồ vẫn không biết nên chọn loại kem chống nắng nào tốt nhất cho da. Vì vậy cho nên, ngay sau đây websosanh xin được giải thích cho các bạn hiểu kem chống nắng vật lý là gì ? cũng như so sánh tác dụng của loại kem chống nắng vật lý và hoá học trong khi sử dụng đối với làn da con người là như nào.

*1 . Kem chống nắng vật lý là gì ?*

*

*
_Nói đến kem chống nắng vật lý chúng ta thường nghĩ ngay đến các thành phần từ tự nhiên trong loại kem chống nắng này_
​Kem chống nắng vật lý có chứa các thành phần khoáng chất như zinc oxide hoặc titanium dioxide, đó là  thành phần chống nắng chính. Loại kem chống nắng này sẽ hấp thụ các tia tử ngoại, biến chúng thành các năng lượng hồng ngoại như nhiệt và sau đó sẽ phân tán chúng ra bên ngoài da. Kem chống nắng vật lý sẽ có tác dụng ngay lập tức khi sử dụng và không xâm nhập vào da như các sản phẩm kem chống nắng hoá học.

Thành phần Zinc Oxide, đây là một chất rất tốt để bảo vệ da tránh khỏi tia UVA và UVB từ ánh nắng mặt trời, nó có hiệu quả rất tốt trong việc bảo vệ da tránh khỏi những tác động xấu đến từ môi trường bên ngoài.

Hầu hết các loại kem chống nắng vật lý đều được chị em xem là một lớp mỹ phẩm nhẹ trên da, và bạn có thể thoa mỹ phẩm nên trên bề mặt kem chống nắng này. Kem chống nắng vật lý có một ưu điểm là bạn có thể bôi rất mỏng trên da nhưng vẫn được bảo vệ toàn diện và rất trong suốt trên da, cũng chính vì thế mà nó được đa phần chị em tin chọn.

*2. Kem chống nắng vật lý có gì khác so với kem chống nắng hoá học*

_

_
_Kem chống nắng vật lý có công dụng khác xa hoàn toàn so với kem chống nắng hoá học, nếu ta biết tận dụng kem chống nắng vật lý tốt nó sẽ đem lại hiểu quả sử dụng cao_​
*Kem chống nắng vật lý*

*Ưu điểm: *
- Bảo vệ da khỏi tia UVA và UVB. Đặc biệt có tác dụng chống nắng phổ rộng tự nhiên.

- Không cần đợi kem thấm vào da trước khi ra ngoài nắng.

- Giữ được lâu và không cần phải bôi lại (trừ trường hợp tham gia các hoạt động thể chất dễ ra mồ hôi).

- Lành tính, ít gây kích ứng (đặc biệt với người có làn da mẫn cảm).

- Phù hợp với mọi loại da.

- Thời hạn sử dụng dài.

*Nhược điểm:*
- Sau khi bôi, kem trên bề mặt có phần trắng hơn so với da tự nhiên. Điều này sẽ khó mà phù hợp với những chàng trai có tông màu da tối.

- Có thể tạo ra một lớp màng film trên da gây bí da, dễ gây bóng nhờn khiến mồ hôi tăng lên khi hoạt động nhiều. Do đó dễ bị trôi đi và phải bôi lại thường xuyên.

- Mất thời gian thoa đều lên da vì chất kem đậm đặc.

- Nếu không thoa đúng toàn bộ bề mặt trên da, tia UV có thể len lỏi vào giữa các phân tử chống nắng và xâm nhập vào da.

*Kem chống nắng hoá học*

*Ưu điểm:*
- Mỏng hơn, vì vậy sẽ dễ thoa đều trên da, rất tiện cho việc sử dụng hàng ngày.

- Không cần phải sử dụng nhiều như kem chống nắng vật lý, vì các tia UV sẽ không len lỏi vào giữa các phân tử chống nắng và xâm nhập vào da được.

- Thấm nhanh vào da hơn, không làm da bị bóng dầu hay “trắng bệch” khi sử dụng.

- Công thức dễ dàng để bổ sung các thành phần điều trị bổ sung hơn, như peptide và enzyme là các thành phần mang lại lợi ích khác cho da.

*Nhược điểm:*
- Dễ gây ra sự gia tăng các đốm màu nâu có sẵn và đổi màu do nhiệt độ da ở bên trong cao hơn (Sunscreen hoạt động bằng cách thay đổi tia UV thành nhiệt, sau đó giải phóng nhiệt từ da).

- Phải chờ 15-20 phút để kem ngấm vào da trước khi ra nắng.

- Do không bền vững dưới nắng, sau 2 tiếng nên bôi lại.

- Dễ bị kích ứng và ngứa (đặc biệt với những cô nàng có làn da khô ráp thiếu ẩm) do nhiều thành phần kết hợp để đạt được sự bảo vệ UVA và UVB phổ rộng.

- Độ SPF càng cao (50 trở lên) sẽ càng dễ bị kích ứng đối với da nhạy cảm.

- Dễ có khả năng bị mần đỏ với làn da bị Rosacea (đỏ ở vùng mũi, cằm, má, trán).

- Có thể lên nhiều mụn hơn với loại da dầu.

Cả hai loại kem chống nắng này đều có công dụng khác nhau, chính vì thế mà nó cũng có ưu và nhược điểm khác nhau, nhưng với mình, là một người có làn da nhạy cảm thì mình thường xuyên phải sử dụng kem chống nắng vật lý, vì nó không hại cho da và bảo vệ da khỏi tia tử ngoại cũng rất tốt.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

